# Rave coffee



## Katielou (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi everyone, quick maybey silly question....

just received an order I placed with Rave coffee, notice it was roasted yesterday and it says to let rest for 10days. I've also ready that beans should be used within 15 days of roasting. So does this mean they should ideally all be used between day 10-15? I won't drink that much so would it better to start using earlier or keep using later...?!? Thanks in advance for any guidance!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Ignore the use within 15 days as in practice this is at best nonsense given the 10 day rest comment above at worst pocket fluff science (for espresso at least)

Dependant on the method of roast as well as how and to what level roasted, beans benefit from some degree of resting which can be longer if using for espresso or shorter if using for pour over / filter / aeropress etc.

Rave's beans, from own experience, and as you don't state which ones are better for 10 days rest as espresso and at least 3 for pour over.

Lots of threads on here ref resting and you may want to check the other Rave beans thread for some specific info

Hope of help and if you desperate / run out of beans and using the rave for espresso grind about 10 -15 minutes ahead of popping into portafilter which will aid consistency of pour.

John


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

look at the bag,, the information is on that.

for best result use withinin ......

best before ......


----------



## Katielou (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks, it's the Italian job blend to be used as espresso. I'll give it the rest time then as you suggest and it'll get used when it does! Probly be a couple of weeks from opening.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

I found the italian job was at its best after at least 2 weeks resting. Most other beans ill start using after a week but thse needed more time.


----------



## Katielou (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks @Robbo I'll bear that in mind


----------



## coggin87 (Aug 17, 2018)

I have used mine from 5 days with the Aeropress which tasted how i expected it to.

Using darker blends from rave in the espresso starter kit.


----------

